# Flexor Toe Tendon Transfer  **Help, Please****



## joanne71178 (Sep 13, 2012)

This patient has a second toe amputation through the proximal interphalangeal joint (28825) w/ Zancolli-type lasso tendon transfer. 

"The flexor tendon was then split and this was then passed in a loop over the metaphyseal flare of the proximal phalanx and then this was sutured over the top, crating a lasso to keep the toe from excessive dorsiflexion and hopefully to provide soemthing of a (--) effect to relief some of the clawing in the other toes. The wound was then irrigated and closed using #2-0 Vicryl buried interrupted stitches followed by the #2-0 nylon interrupted simple stitches to reapproximate the skin edges. "

Should I use the unlisted 28899 and compare to 28285 (Hammertoe correction)? Or 27690/27691(transfer or transplant of single tendon)?


----------

